# Please check out my site: scarydad.com



## Scarydad (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello everyone! I would love it if you could take a look at my new site http://www.scarydad.com

I know I need more content but that's where you would come in! 

I have lots of great ideas but there's only so much I can do. If you have great ideas, photos or videos, please send them in and I will post them up. This site is to be a dump of everything Halloween/Horror/DIY related- all collected in one place! 

Anyway, your feedback is appeciated.

Thanks,

Billy


----------



## Scarydad (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, anyone got any feedback for me?


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

I like it, I think it will get better as it grows. But anything that shares cool Halloween related stuff is awesome with me!

Maybe share some pics of your Halloween setup or what inspired you to start or continue with it.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I love the domain name, angry it's not mine !!!!!

I would stay away from all the pro stuff and as Arronaf said make it your stuff. Pics of your props, your haunted house, your kids TOT'ing, props you built.
Stuff like that. Again you said it is under construction and you want ideas, that is the direction I would take mine if I had one.

I didn't surf it much but do you have links to all the usual sites????
You could make this the official where does a dad start website, I really like that !!!! but that's just me....


----------



## Scarydad (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! 

My intention and overall strategy for the site is that it's my own and user-submitted ideas for projects, haunts, props, recipes, cool stuff, etc. Unfortunately, at this very moment my garage and would-be work space is full of boxes from the move and all my Halloween stuff is in the attic. I intend to take tons of pictures and video of the process this year, but I haven't really gotten that far yet. For right now I'm just trying to dump content onto the site and gather feedback to see what people enjoy the most. Your comments really do help me figure out what I'm going to do next.

Propboy- which are your favorite sites? I haven't built a blogroll yet. It's on my list of things to do this weekend.

Thanks again!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Creepcrafters **I built my very first air prop from this site in 1992 and it still works to this day !!!! **
Monster List of Halloween Props **This is the best site for a brand new person imo..it's kinda a encyclopedia of props**

Haunt Projects
Vilethings **very advanced props but VERY inspirational !!!!**


----------



## Trace (Sep 28, 2011)

The site looks good! Keep posting pics, progress on props, etc.


----------



## Scarydad (Jun 7, 2012)

Got my new logo!


----------



## Rona87 (Sep 12, 2012)

Great jobs..


----------



## spooksee (Oct 13, 2012)

I like it!


----------

